# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Ripped off by Petsmart

## randomGIR55

since my dwarf frogs died I got a FBT but the people at Petsmart made me get a 63$ tank for 2 Frogs then they told me that they need a heater and a filter (I knew about the filter)the person made me buy the wrong filter and the heater killed the frogs and I had to nurse the frogs to health when I got them but the heater freekin killed them! :Big Applause:

----------


## KingCam

> since my dwarf frogs died I got a FBT but the people at Petsmart made me get a 63$ tank for 2 Frogs then they told me that they need a heater and a filter (I knew about the filter)the person made me buy the wrong filter and the heater killed the frogs and I had to nurse the frogs to health when I got them but the heater freekin killed them!


They didn't *make* you do anything.  You live in America (one of the many free nations of the world), you're free to make your own choices.  Perhaps your husbandry & lack of research was to blame, and not petsmart.

----------


## amphiboy77

no i know petsmart isnt very trustworthy. they didnt even care when their fire bellied toads laid eggs and the tadpole almost died. i rescued it.

----------


## randomGIR55

The lady wouldnt let me get the frogs if I didnt get heater and yah petsmart isnt good

----------


## KingCam



----------


## randomGIR55

> 


Haha lol

----------


## Tyler

Yea because us at Petsmart forced you to not do research before you bought I'm a Petsmart employee and I can promise you I don't rip people off this is just like a customer I had told him his baby corn snake would eat frozen pinkies he asked what they were I said baby mice he then tried to feed adult mice and when the snake died from suffocation blamed me

----------


## Niima

Srry to the person that works there, but Petsmart it's always the "best" place I've found, you may get the random reliable person, but when I first went in there =one in Indiana= they didn't have a CLUE what they where talking about.

----------


## Kitten

PetSmart didn't MAKE you buy anything. However, being a retail environment it's required to try and do side sales, thus the recommendation of the $63.00 tank, filter & heater. You didn't HAVE to buy any of it. Also, the cause of death to your FBT was probably lack of knowledge on your part and doing research yourself before obtaining the frog.

----------


## Tyler

Niima your right but you wouldn't go to a home improvement store and expect them to hold your hand or a auto parts store or any retail environment you follow instructions yourself or google you go looking for the education just because we work at Petsmart doesn't mean we are all herpetologist and some people there may know a lot about birds but little about hamsters but they still have to sell them and try and answer questions I research everything before I buy so I know what I need before I go into the store no matter what it is even if I do this more for my herps than my car

----------


## ThatCurlyTop

> PetSmart didn't MAKE you buy anything. However, being a retail environment it's required to try and do side sales, thus the recommendation of the $63.00 tank, filter & heater. You didn't HAVE to buy any of it. Also, the cause of death to your FBT was probably lack of knowledge on your part and doing research yourself before obtaining the frog.


As a  retail employee, I thank you for saying this. So many people think that we "MAKE" them buy our stuff.  Um...no. >_>

I've worked retail for three years ( currently in a home improvement store) and there's nothing worse than when a customer blames you because whatever they wanted done didn't pan out.  Maybe the dog expert helped you, Gir, or the newbie cashier or maybe is was that weird girl who talks to fish...

Anywho, as customer service reps, our job is to help you locate the items you need, act like we know everything (though we typically don't), sell the items to you by sweet talking about all their epic features and stuff ( in most cases, this scores us cool points with our bosses.) and maybe give you tips, if we're  legit experts on the subject. We never mean for your plans to go awry or for your pet to pass away, but we're human and sometimes we say or do the wrong thing and stuff happens.

When you walk into a store, please, please, please DO NOT assume that _every_ clerk knows _everything_ about _ every_ product and animal-- it just doesn't work that way. Next time you're in petco/petsmart, ask for the amphibian expert or dabbler. They'd be more useful than that chick who talks to the fish.

----------

